# Ferplast Cage Attachments



## Zippy+Button (Jan 27, 2011)

Hiya! 
I have got a ferplast cage for my dwarf hamsters but I cant find many tubes that will fit it,
does anyone know of any makes that will fit??


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Why not just use Ferplast tubes? Savic ones fit Ferplast stuff.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ferplast tubes would be easiest, why do you want a different kind?


----------

